# Raw Bones



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I know NOTHING about RAW diets, because when I tried feeding RAW to my previous male GSD he turned his nose up at the RAW meat I would put in this bowl. I did this for two days but he didn't eat one bite out of his bowl for those two days, so I gave up.

Someone recently told me that the enzymes in raw meat and bones prevent tartar build up. Not sure of that would really work for my current dog, because she absolutely does NOT chew any of her food. She's a ravenous eater that just swallows, presumably because she was fed in a community trough when she was with her littermates before I got her. So, the RAW meat would go down the hatch without contacting her teeth. I'm also not sure I want to move to RAW meat just yet.

In the meantime, I would like to start giving my dog some real bones to chew. That might kill a few birds for me, like something else to chew on, maybe tartar prevention, and not sure about this, but maybe save money on artificials. Questions are:

Should I give her raw bones? If so, what kind?

Do I get them from the butcher or something?

Should I boil them first? I wouldn't think so, because then I'd be cooking out the enzymes, right?

Is there a big mess with a raw bone?

Will she actually wear down and EAT the thing, or is this a pacifier type thing?

How long can I expect a particular bone last?

Is there anything I need to watch out for, such as bacteria, or marrows, or...?

Finally, can something like this be eaten on a carpet inside the house?

Thanks, all!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I believe it is the chewing that keeps the teeth clean more so than the enzymes, but they probably play a role too. Everyone knows dogs love to chew and giving them a raw bone gives them so much satisfaction. Mine never chew inappropriate items, have strong jaws and I just really believe the chewing mentally stimulates and satisfies them.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootShould I give her raw bones? If so, what kind?


Yes I would. Turkey neck would be my first choice, then chicken quarter. Pig feet make a good, lengthy chew treat.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootDo I get them from the butcher or something?


I shop at the butcher since I look for quantity at good prices. For just a small portion though I would shop where most convenient, the grocery store.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootShould I boil them first? I wouldn't think so, because then I'd be cooking out the enzymes, right?


You do not want to boil them because you do not want the dog to consume cooked bone. Only raw bones are okay.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootIs there a big mess with a raw bone?


Depends on which bone, but generally no there is no big mess. A small well contained and then licked up after mess, yes.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootWill she actually wear down and EAT the thing, or is this a pacifier type thing?


There are two types of bone, edible and recreational. I feed edible bone, i.e. they eat the whole thing, like the types I suggested above. 

Recreational bones are bones like marrow and soup that cannot be consumed, merely chewed on and the insides licked clean. I stay away from rec bones because they are harder and can crack teeth.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootHow long can I expect a particular bone last?


Depends whether you feed it frozen or not and your dogs skill level . At the beginnings it takes a few tries to get good at the skill of eating it, but once they master it they are swift.

frozen pig foot, 30 min
frozen turkey neck, 10 min
thawed turkey neck, 3 min

If your dog is a gulper I would feed them frozen.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootIs there anything I need to watch out for, such as bacteria, or marrows, or...?


Healthy dogs should handle any bacteria fine, marrow is rich and too much can lead to digestive upset. When Penny first started raw she urped a couple pieces of bone that were too big to digest.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootFinally, can something like this be eaten on a carpet inside the house?


Not on the carpet, but in the house yes. If you wanted to feed on top or carpet I would suggest a vinyl tablecloth laid on the floor with the dog taught to stay on it while they chewed their treat.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Quote:Turkey neck would be my first choice, then chicken quarter


Not sure I understand what a turkey "neck" is. Is that literally the neck of a turkey? If I went to the grocery store, I would have to ask for it behind the meat counter, correct? Will it already be frozen? What if it's not? Would I have to freeze it before giving it?

Also, what is a chicken quarter? I would think that's a thigh? No? Also, should that be frozen, too?

Regarding the enzymes, the person told me that the raw meat would have to come into contact with the teeth; it's not systemic for tartar removal, which is why I was thinking of a bone for gnawing on.

FWIW, I was actually thinking of a cow's leg bone, or something. I was thinking of something they could gnaw on for a length of time. Like hours or even days.

If you think those other edible bones are good, that's good info, but straighten me out here, because I'm not so sure anything eaten that quickly would offer much benefit in the way of scraping tartar.

Also, how hard is an edible bone, the likes of what you mentioned, going to be on the digestive tract?

Thanks again.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootNot sure I understand what a turkey "neck" is. Is that literally the neck of a turkey? If I went to the grocery store, I would have to ask for it behind the meat counter, correct? Will it already be frozen? What if it's not? Would I have to freeze it before giving it?


Yes it is literally the neck of a turkey, like what you pull out of the turkey on thanksgiving. Most grocery stores sell them right where they sell the regular meats. I whole neck can be long, 8-10" so you could half it if you thought it was too much. It would likely sell thawed and you could freeze it if that's the way you wanted to feed it. Or you can feed it thawed.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootAlso, what is a chicken quarter? I would think that's a thigh? No? Also, should that be frozen, too?


A chicken quarter is the leg/thigh that is attached. I feed them attached to encourage chewing and not gulping.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootFWIW, I was actually thinking of a cow's leg bone, or something. I was thinking of something they could gnaw on for a length of time. Like hours or even days.


That would be fine and would be considered a recreational bone like what I mentioned previous. I chose not to give these as they are much harder bones and can break teeth. That said, lots of people do give them and never have problems. There are risks with everything and you just have to chose what's best for your pack and comfort level. Some stores sell them as dog bones where the meats are, other stores you have to ask behind the counter for them.



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootIf you think those other edible bones are good, that's good info, but straighten me out here, because I'm not so sure anything eaten that quickly would offer much benefit in the way of scraping tartar.


It does. When they chew it scrapes their back molars. Give one and watch, you'll see.

Here's Penny chewing 1/2 a turkey neck on the type vinyl cloth I mentioned,












> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootAlso, how hard is an edible bone, the likes of what you mentioned, going to be on the digestive tract?


For my dogs it is fine, that's all they eat. Bones, meat and potatoes. Things to watch could be if they swallow too big a piece to digest they will might urp it back up and if they eat to much bone it might bind them up in the rear. 



> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootThanks again.


Sure. I see you also keep fish. Me too, love my fish!


----------

